# Worldmark or RCI for less than week stays?



## Zac495 (Aug 6, 2006)

We're leaning towards buying something inexpensive that has many rci points. Our goal (we already own Marriott and are cool for our family week vacation) is to go away for 5 - 7 days during the summer - roaming Canada or California - probably just adults for now. 

Question 1: How many points do we need for RCI and WM?
Question 2: Do you prefer RCI or WM for our needs?

Cheers,
Ellen


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 6, 2006)

If you just roaming this once, how about find a WM owner and work with them to rent points from them, have them reserve and give you Guest Certification?

Anyway, WM is a club that owns resorts so as an owner of the club, you own a piece of resorts, RCI is just an exchange company.  If there is a change you may go west a lot of time, them buy WM is not a bad idea, otherwise, you may better off purchase a unit that already in RCI points.

You can go to RCI side and look at their resort map to see where you may roam to, then figure out how many points you need.  Or look at RCI region point map which give you how many points a fix week in each region can give you (it is in the sticky on this forum) to guess how many point you need.  WM has their own website and have the point chart 

Jya-Ning


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 7, 2006)

Seems I need a user name and password to get into RCI.

Yes , traveling on the west coast is where we will use most of the points. Seems cheaper to buy an RCI property, but the question is - will they have enough daily inventory vs. weekly inventory....
Cheers,
Ellen


----------



## myip (Aug 7, 2006)

*Problem with RCI Points < 7 nights.*

The major problem with RCI points travelling < 7 days.  You have to pay the resort housekeeping fees.  I have to pay $80 for < 7 nights at Carriage Hills.  The fees are depended on the resort.  When I added the housekeeping fees and RCI points, I should have rented a hotel.  It is cheaper....  RCI has inventory if you booked 10 months out.

I know Worldmark also have housekeeping fees.  There are also rules about booking < 7 days.  It is hard to get inventory for < 7 days travel with Worldmark (peak time - summer and school holiday).


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 7, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Seems I need a user name and password to get into RCI.
> 
> Yes , traveling on the west coast is where we will use most of the points. Seems cheaper to buy an RCI property, but the question is - will they have enough daily inventory vs. weekly inventory....
> Cheers,
> Ellen



You don't need user name and password to check the RCI point value.  Just go to RCI, then select resort search tab, then search a resort, if it is point resort, it will have RCI Point resort shown, then when you click on the resort link, in the middle lower part, it will have RCI point value.  Or you can click on the link I post, which should direct you to RCI's resort search page.

The question for point resort is when they start to put their extra inventories to RCI, if you know when, it has more availbility than RCI week (or II week in that sense).  Each resort will be different though.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmmmmm

Well, since we really want something for less than 7 days to use in Canada and we'd have to book far advance to get flights, WM is out. 

And RCI - well, maybe a cheap one is worth a try. I found a resort for 2300 - trades for 47,000 pts. might be worth a try. What do you think???
THANKS


----------



## Beverley (Aug 10, 2006)

Ellen,

Before making the final decision 1. check out redseason.com.  They sell Worldmark credits resale at very competitive prices and 2. know that although in "red" time of year WM requires a 7-day booking, these bookings can be at multiple resorts.  For instance, Lee and I just took a trip traveling through California and South Oregon.  We stayed 2 days at Running Y, 4 days at Bass Lake, and 2 days at Windsor.  This more than met the 7 day in red season.  Also, if you find a couple of days "hanging" out there and there isn't availability for a straight 7, you can then take a partial. I was able to book 3 days in Vegas for our daughter for the 21 - 23rd because the 20th and the 24th were not available.

We own WM and have found it terrific.  We only own 6000 credits that renew every year (WM allows borrowing from the upcoming year) and only paid about $5400.  It is equivalent to an every other year in a 2 bedroom.  We are also East Coast, as you know, and it works well as we tend to go West every other year, at most.

Take care. 

Beverley


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 11, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> And RCI - well, maybe a cheap one is worth a try. I found a resort for 2300 - trades for 47,000 pts. might be worth a try. What do you think???
> THANKS



Not RCI point owner, but I believe this has anything to do with the MF.  Look at the exchange rate to airline, Disney, rent car, the more exchange you will be favor, the better the deal.  

Assume you only keep the TS for x year, then the total cost will be

Purchase Price - Sale Price + Opportunity Loss on the purchase money + MF.

If purchase price is assumed to be the same or close to the sale price, you will get only Opportunity Loss and MF loss.

You can put in the figure to see what make sense to you.

Jya-Ning


----------

